# Tonnenfilter-Aufbau



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
möchte natürlich im Winter nicht ganz untätig bleiben und basteln.
Mein Filter CBF-350C wird mir doch langsam zu reinigungsintensiv, daher soll ein Tonnenfilter (oder 2 hintereinander) her.
Dafür möchte ich eine eckige 300Liter Regentonne als Grundlage nehmen, ca. 30€ im Baumarkt.
Vor die Tonne kommt ein CompactSieve2, wobei mich der max. 40er Zulauf stört, da ich alles in 50er Schläuchen verlegt habe und hier wieder ein Engpass die Wassermenge drosselt.
Hat hier jemand den CS2 mal umgebaut oder eine andere Idee?
Zulauf von unten, zuerst durch eine Kiesschicht und dann zuerst durch grobe Filtermatte, dann mittel und dann fein.
Oben soll dann noch __ HEL-X drauf, wobei da die Frage ist ob es Sinn macht da es nur durch die Strömung von unten nach oben bewegt wird oder ob da etwas anderes besser wäre.
Oben dann der Ablauf über 75er HT Rohr, gelocht damit mir nix von den Filtermedien abhauen kann.
Aus dem Tonnenfilter dann evtl. noch in den CBF.


Hier gibt es ja viele Ansätze wie Tonnenfilter aufgebaut werden können.
Also noch einmal zusammenfassend die Fragen:
1. CS2 mir nur 40er Zulauf, Änderungsvorschläge oder so ok?
2. Medienabfolge ok?
3. HEL-X sinnvoll?
4. Wo ist hier eine UVC sinnvoll einzusetzen?
5. Gibt es hier was grundlegendes zu beachten, was ich nicht bedacht habe?
Bis zum Winter ist ja noch Zeit, möchte aber das Material schon zusammen haben bis dahin.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2015)

Gibt ne 1:1 passende Schraubtülle mit dem 1,5" AG und dem 2" Schlauchanschluss (verwende ich selbst).
Kies würde ich nicht verwenden - lässt sich schlecht reinigen.
UVC kann vor dem CS 2 eingebaut werden (hab ich auch so verbaut).
Ob Matten und offenes __ Hel-X in einer Tonne sinnvoll sind möchte ich bezweifeln.
Vergessen hast du am Tonnenboden ne Schmutzabsetz-Möglichkeit, entweder mit einem Ablaufhahn oder mit einer bodenabsaugenden Schmutzwasser-Pumpe (so hab ich es gemacht).

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Ok,
also Ablaufhahn ist eingeplant.
daher dachte ich Kies wäre kein Problem, da ich die Tonne ja ausspritzen kann wenn sich zu viel Dreck zwischen dem Kies ansammelt.
Was wäre deiner Meinung nach den Matten sinnvoll?
Habe knapp 80 cm Platz in der Höhe da kann also noch einiges verbaut werden.
Evtl. nehme ich 2 Tonnen in Reihe um das Wasser sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2015)

Also ich hab wie gesagt Unten ca. 10-15 cm Absetzkammer - dann hab ich stehende Bürsten und dann kommen die Matten und danach 2 Säcke mit __ Hel-X.
Bei deiner Teichgröße würde ich auf alle Fälle ne 2 Tonnen-Variante wählen.
In die erste Tonne würde ich 5 cm starke Matten, jeweils 2 Stück von jeder Durchlässigkeit (PPI 10, 20 und 30) - da sind dann insgesamt ca. 45 cm verbaut.
Dann könnte man noch etwa 50 Liter ruhendes Hel-X in 2 Säcken einbauen - lässt sich so leicht entnehmen und es besteht keine "Fluchtgefahr" für das Hel-X. (Man kann dann auch noch ein paar kleine Wäschesäcke mit Muschelkalk drauflegen - beschwert das Ganze und härtet das Regenwasser wieder auf.
In die nächste Tonne würde ich dann 100 Liter bewegtes (und belüftetes) Hel-X geben - das sollte reichen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Hier mal ne kleine Skizze, wie ich mir das vorstelle:


----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2015)

Der CS 2 muss nicht ganz so hoch - ansonsten (bis auf den unnötigen Kies) stimmt alles.....
Die Einlauf vom CS 2 in Tonne 1 sollte man noch einmal um 90 ° umleiten und oberhalb der Absetzkammer einströmen lassen (sonst wirbelt man immer wieder den absetzten Schmutz auf).

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch????
Dachte man sollte die Tonnen immer von unten nach oben durchströmen, oder wie meinst du das mit 90° umleiten?
Das Einströmen soll ja über ein perforiertes 50er Rohr geschehen damit sich das Wasser langsam verteilt.
Wie hast du deinen Aufbau gemacht und wie breit und tief ist die Tonne im unteren Bereich, reicht 1 Matte 100x100 für 2 Lagen?
Warum den CS2 nicht so hoch, der Ablauf ist doch ziemlich tief eingebaut, ich wäre froh wenn das Ding nicht so hoch muss.
Je niedriger verbaut, desto mehr Wasser schafft die Pumpe ja.


----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2015)

Ist schon richtig - ich meinte du sollst das Einlaufrohr etwa 20 cm über dem Tonnenboden Richtung Tonnenmitte einströmen lassen. Du brauchst da keinerlei Gitter einbauen - das setzt sich nur zu. Ein nur mit eingebohrten Löchern perforiertes Rohr führt meiner Meinung nach zu einem möglichen Rückstau am CS Ausgang - lass es einfach einströmen ..
Es genügt, wenn der CS-Auslauf eine Rohrstärke oberhalb des Tonnenabgangs ist.

Die Maße für die Matten hab ich nicht im Kopf - die wird halt nach Oben hin etwas größer - die Matten sollten schon recht straff reinzudrücken sein, damit es am Rand gut abdichtet.

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Ok, hier mal 2. Versuch.


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)




----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2015)

Wenn du dir die Lavasteine schon unbedingt antun willst (bin mir sicher du schmeißt die Dinger nach dem ersten Reinigen wieder raus), dann lass aber unter den Steine Platz für den abgesetzten Schlamm.
Man nimmt hier kurze Rohrstücke als Distanzen und legt eine Lichtstegplatte etc. darauf - das gleiche solltest du dann auch nach deinen Lavasteinen tun, damit die Matten schön eben aufliegen können.... 

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2015)

Wenn du am unteren Bogen Einlauf vom CSII zur 1. Tonne einen Sprudelstein hängst dann kannst du den 1 Notüberlauf als Abschäumer benutzen. Dazu sollte dann aber kurz über Wasserspiegel über dem Einlauf vom CSII eine gelochte Platte die verhindert das der Schaum immer wieder zusammen bricht. 
LG René


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

@ René: Mit dem Abschäumer liest sich sehr interessant, nur wird dadurch nicht dem einfließenden Wasser eine Kraft entgegen gesetzt, die den Zulauf drosselt?
@Nori: Genau dafür wollte ich ja die Steine nutzen, damit die Matten nicht auf dem Zulauf liegen.
Werde mal schauen ob sich so etwas preisgünstig realisieren lässt mit den Lichtstegplatten.
Wo bezieht ihr eure Filtermatten?


----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2015)

Ebay Gerlinde9485 - dahinter steckt die Fa. Steppan.

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Lustig, ist ja fast in der Nachbarschaft, 25 Minuten mit dem Auto, hehe.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (10. Aug. 2015)

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Von welchem Schaum redet ihr immer?
Bei mir bildet sich keiner.


----------



## krallowa (12. Aug. 2015)

Hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung zur Filtertonnenidee:

Bezeichnung Anzahl Preis Summe
Regentonne 2          30,00 € 60,00 €
Lichtstegplatten 2     24,00 € 48,00 €
Filtermatte grob 2     18,00 € 36,00 €
Filtermatte mittel 2    18,00 € 36,00 €
Filtermatte fein 2      18,00 € 36,00 €
__ HEL-X 17 KLL 1       90,00 € 90,00 €
HT-Rohr 1                25,00 € 25,00 €

331,00 €
Hab ich was wichtiges vergessen oder falsch berechnet.
@ Teichfreund2011: Eiweißschaum, suche mal unter Eiweißabschäumer dann weißt du was wir meinen.


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Flansche, Kleber, Reiniger, Ablass-Schieber/Hähne .... (geh besser von 400-500 € aus - irgend ein Teil braucht man immer noch - gut dass du mal schnell bei Steppan vorbeifahren kannst ...)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (12. Aug. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Filtermatte grob 2 18,00 € 36,00 €
> Filtermatte mittel 2 18,00 € 36,00 €
> Filtermatte fein 2 18,00 € 36,00 €


Welche Abmessungen denn?


----------



## krallowa (12. Aug. 2015)

Habe jetzt hier 100*75*5 gewählt


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (12. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe die 100x100x5 für 21,99.


krallowa schrieb:


> Wo bezieht ihr eure Filtermatten?


hanako-koi.de

Den CS2 kannst du eigentlich auch selber bauen.
Habe ich auch gemacht.

Kiste mit Deckel 15€
Durchführungen DN75 ca. 7€/Stk
HT Rohre ca. 15 €
Filtersieb 300my in den Abmessungen vom CS2 besorgt (Internet für ca. 30 €, hab den für Lau bekommen ;-) )
Tangit vorhanden
Sikaflex 9€

Für deine Teichgröße, würde ich das ganze jedoch etwas größer dimensionieren, da der CS2 nur bis 15000 l/h ausgelegt ist.

Läuft seit gut 2 Wochen problemlos. Es setzt sich nicht zu, kein Film unterhalb des Siebes.
Reinigungsintervall ca. 2 - 3 Tage.
Ich habe nur eine Tonne mit Matten aber je 1 m² PPI10 und PPI30.
Es ist erstaunlich, was der Vorfilter alles rausholt.

Notüberläufe habe ich keine, da die Durchführungen entsprechend groß genug sind.

Ich mache mal Fotos von meiner Lösung.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (12. Aug. 2015)

Soo...hier die Fotos.

           
Zulauf 1,5“
Dann auf 2“
Ablauf komplett DN75
Vom Sitzplatz aus ist der Filter nicht zu sehen.
Steht im Bambus

Der Holzrahmen wird durch Edelstahlrahmen ersetzt. An der Seite und unten abgewinkelt nach oben.
Soll als Fangschutz für den Dreck dienen.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2015)

Hat einer eigentlich schon mal was in der Art mit eckigen Mörtelkisten gemacht. Habe gedacht die könnte man schön unter einen Steg hängen. Mittels Flanschen verbinden und mit meheren Kisten eine Filterkette aufbauen. Im Winter frieren die auch mit Eis drin nicht kaputt..... habe ich schon ausprobiert.
Ist sowas schon gemacht worden. ?


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Wenn du die stinkigen Teile aus dem Baumarkt meinst, die benötigen auf alle Fälle ne Versteifung - sonst "bauchen" die ganz schön aus - ich hatte mal so ein Teil in ein anderes Filtergehäuse eingebaut - wenn da mal das volle Volumen drinnen ist, schwabelt das ganz schön - auch noch mit einer Versteifung auf halber Länge.
Für diese Anwendung halte ich die Mörtelwannen für ungeeignet - es sei denn du buddelst sie komplett ein....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (12. Aug. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> es sei denn du buddelst sie komplett ein..


Oder einfacher Spanngurt.
Aber ich würde die auch nicht unbedingt nehmen.
Sind wirklich zu wabbelig.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Wenn du die stinkigen Teile aus dem Baumarkt meinst, die benötigen auf alle Fälle ne Versteifung - sonst "bauchen" die ganz schön aus - ich hatte mal so ein Teil in ein anderes Filtergehäuse eingebaut - wenn da mal das volle Volumen drinnen ist, schwabelt das ganz schön - auch noch mit einer Versteifung auf halber Länge.
> Für diese Anwendung halte ich die Mörtelwannen für ungeeignet - es sei denn du buddelst sie komplett ein....


Ich hatte gedacht Recht und Links ein Konstruktionsholz unter den/die Sparren von einen Stege zu schrauben und die Kisten da dann einzuhängen. Sollte als seitliche Versteifung reichen und Voll pressen sich die Fest. Leer kann man Sie wieder herausheben.
Verbinden mit Flanschen und dann je nach Länge des Steg im ersten Absetzbecken, im zweiten Siebfilter, im dritten Schaumstoff, im vierten Helex, im fünften......oder so in der Richtung.....scheint noch keiner gemacht zu haben. Befeuert mit Luftheber.....hinten wieder einfach in den Teich laufend. 
Stegbereich aufklappbar um an die Kisten dran zu kommen.


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Ist ja kein großer Schaden mal einen Test zu machen - dann hast hat 10 € an die Backe genagelt - probier dein Patent aus.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei einer Neuanlage eher auf Sachen wie Split/Salz-Streukästen aus dem komunalen Betriebsdienst etc. zurückgreifen werde - diese laminierten Teile sind genau das Richtige für den Filterbau ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (13. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

einen CS2 Ersatz habe ich ja schon gebastelt:
 
Läuft auch ganz gut bis jetzt.
Werde davor die UVC basteln und am Auslass dann die Tonnenfilter.


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei einer Neuanlage eher auf Sachen wie Split/Salz-Streukästen aus dem komunalen Betriebsdienst etc. zurückgreifen werde - diese laminierten Teile sind genau das Richtige für den Filterbau .



Frag mal Rico @Zacky wie sich seiner verhält. 
Das war die Wahre Freude dort den Trommler einzubauen. 

LG René


----------

